# Socialism, Marxism, Communionism, Leninism, etc.



## JM (Jan 2, 2008)

Any suggestions on who I should read? I've read the Communist Manifesto a few months back and I've become interested once again in communism, I'm just not sure where to go from here, I've read a few scattered articles by Lenin and Stalin but that's about it in terms of original works.

Thanks.


j


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 2, 2008)

Libertarian Communist Library

Marxist Internet Archive

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Worldly-Philosophers-Lives-Economic-Thinkers/dp/068486214X/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1199326801&sr=8-1"]The Worldly Philosophers[/ame] gives good treatments of Marx and Socialist Keynes.

Here is arguably the finest critique of Socialism (and it's online for free!) by Ludwig von Mises.


----------



## JM (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Bradford. Any recommends for collections in print?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 2, 2008)

JM said:


> Thanks Bradford. Any recommends for collections in print?



For or against command economies (socialism et al)? 

I don't know about collections. I really couldnt justify spending money to get communist or socialist works, especially in collections. However, I believe we should gladly spend money to get the collections from The Mises Institute

But here are some more primaries
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Das-Kapital-Gateway-Karl-Marx/dp/089526711X/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1199327119&sr=8-1"]Das Kapital[/ame] (abridged)

Das Kapital


----------



## JM (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm looking for, say a single vol. collection of Trotsky's key works/letters, so it would be _for_ socialism. The abridged version of Das Kapital looks like something I would buy. A local bookstore has a huge collection of socialist works including 20 vol. of Trotsky, multi vol. of Engels and Marx, but like you wrote, I can't justify spending the cash. I'd only buy used.

Excellent links, thank you. 

j


----------

